# Non-Compatable Tank Mixes



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

For various reasons I have far less time this spring for the lawn. In the past I have tried to keep my tank mixes all in the same category or likeness. Synthetic chems like herbicides, PGR and PreM go together, while "natural" products such as Humic, RGS, Molasses and Serenade go together. I know it doesn't need to be that particular, and for the brevity sake I am going to mix more.

With that being said, it there anything out there that really doesn't mix well together? If there is another topic on this I apologize.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Well known in agriculture that if you use any nitrogen boosters with herbicide to fully dissolve the nitrogen first. For instance Ammonium Sulfate to boost 2-4D or glyphosate performance. If you have any undissolved AS in the tank when you introduce the 2-4D it will bind and congeal to the granules.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes.. It might be good to have a thread on good chemical combinations. FAS, Prodiamine, Tenacity, 2-4D, PGR, Quinclorac , Liquid Humic Acid etc.. What works well.. Can I apply FAS + Humic + 24-D?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

i mixed pre-e, selective herbicide, insecticide, and fungicide in a single application uising my 4gal backpack sprayer, aiming for 1 gal H20 per 1k sq ft carrier rate:
-prodiamine
-3way (2-4d, mcpp, dicamba)
-bifenthrin
-imidacloprid
-propiconizole

seemed to work ok with no ill effects. i think i added them in that order too. when i cleaned out my sprayer at the end, the filter i have in the nozzle had a little white "goo" on it but nothing that affected the flow. i forgot to check the filter in the handle.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I understand the desire to save time with a single application, but I think it is important not to mix application types. Foliars(eg. FAS) should not be mix with soil applications (eg prodiamine).

I also think that mixing herbicides with fungicides doesn't make too much sense. Herbicides due cause stress to the plants, hence why the have a max rate. If you are doing a fungicide, it is because the risk of a fungus or an actual fungus, but mixing a herbicide will increase the stress in the plant and the risk of actually getting a fungus.

This is just my opinion without any research to back it up.


----------

